# "Stare" (song with Vocals)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i feel the vocal melody is disconnected with the riff on this one. The harmony is beyond me. Try slowing down the playing and vary the vocal tone more.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> i feel the vocal melody is disconnected with the riff on this one. The harmony is beyond me. Try slowing down the playing and vary the vocal tone more.


What do you mean by vary vocal tone more exactly?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

while your’re playing the riff which involves a lot of chords you are singing a note sustain over a some chords that don’t harmonize with that note you’re singing. Each chord has to harmonize with each note you sing at any given time, or else has to resolve soon after when certain chords are stressed and expecially at the end of each riff. so the more chords you play the more you have to change your vocal notes to match those chords.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hmm, interesting. I'll have to listen closer and see where it doesn't fit!


----------

